# Pcola pier 6-13



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Pretty slow day overall, did end up choking 3! kings. 2 were my fault the other one from dolphins. Overall a good day brought home 3 Spanish. All were caught on frozen cigs


----------

